# Dog swallowed chunk of yak milk chew?



## Chelsea Simmons (Oct 5, 2018)

My 11kg Frenchie just swallowed a small grape sized chunk of a yak milk chew. Will this digest or should I start being concerned about a blockage?


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I'd have thought it would just break down, albeit slowly. If in doubt ring the vet (or out of hours vet) and email the Yak chew company. A small grape-sized piece wouldn't worry me too much with my dogs, but it's up to you. Definitely keep an eye on him.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

My dogs who are strong Staffie chewers had one of these each. They lasted quite well.

A few days later one was sick a few bits in it didn't think much of it and quickly cleaned up as about 4am.

Another day a few days later found something odd picked it up to show oh . What's this ..
Only to be pointed out was a lump of yakked up yak milk chew I was carrying around

So mine chewed chunks and threw them pup undigested a few days later...


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Brecon the 16 month staffy was obsessed with these. One day a piece the size of a matchbox passed through whole!!

Since then he’s been diagnosed with a lactose intolerance, so they’re off the menu anyway.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Blaise in Surrey said:


> Brecon the 16 month staffy was obsessed with these. One day a piece the size of a matchbox passed through whole!!
> 
> Since then he's been diagnosed with a lactose intolerance, so they're off the menu anyway.


Not cooks matches size, I hope!


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Burrowzig said:


> Not cooks matches size, I hope!


Ha! No, a small box!


----------

